# Did you tell your new employer re treatment? Im looking for a cover story



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi

I hope this is the right place to put this, I have put a thread in the work support but more of a general thread about maternity rights. 

However, I'm having ovulation induction and have two unsuccessful cycles.  In the meantime I'm looking for a new job but obviously don't want to jeopardise any new job but telling them I'm having fertility treatment.  

For the time being, when I get a new job I want to have some kind of "cover story" I can use for the time I will need to have treatment.  What did you tell your employer?  The last two OI cycles I had to go to the hospital about 8 times over a three week period so it's not as if I can say I'm at the dentist all the time! hahaha  

Also, has anyone started a new job and been totally honest from the start?  What was your employer's reaction?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi redpepper

I have just taken a new job and initially applied for a bank position so I could pick and chose my days and fit TX in without worrying.

However they wanted me on a perm basis which i have accepted, after a bit of deliberating I decided to keep stum as lets face it if I was TTC naturally I wouldn't announce that id been 'at it' the previous night! 

I have just told them that I have a few commitments coming up in Jan but I will give them the dates by end of Nov, do you know when your next cycle is yet?? 

Its a tough one! But I get sick of feeling I have to apologise for my TX and rush to appts so as not to let work down! 

Good Luck
Gill xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

I started a new job last Aug 05 and went for treatment in Nov 05. I told them, but I worked with a bunch of girls who were all mums so they completly understood also  my big boss's daughter had IVF so he completely understood me. 

If I was going for a new job and doing the treatment at the same time I would not say anything unless I trusted them and I knew that my job was safe (which it was for me). 

Can you say you have an ongoing medical problem?? maybe dentist? or say that you are having gyne (sp) problems - with that one no-one will ask any questions?? 

Good luck with everything. 

Carrie


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I would go for the "gynaecological treatment" - unless they're really nosy/crass/insensitive, they're unlikely to ask any questions (PARTICULARLY blokes!). That's what I did when going through treatment - the person logging my sick leave knew I was going through tx but she was a friend and I didn't really want my line manager or Human Resources knowing I was having fertility tx, so for official purposes I had a "gynaecology operation", which is true and enough information, I reckon.  I agree with Caz, though - I wouldn't say anything unless you really have to.
Good luck with your job hunting and your tx
Morgan


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

I worked temp for a city council and told my boss while there. She was pretty fine about it and I got made permenant despite that fact they knew I would be trying to get pregnant. I also recently applied for a new job and when I was offered it I informed HR of the situation and the girl told me that it was upto me to disclose it to my new boss but it was not necessary. Decided against it in the end and stayed where I was!!

Pretty hard to cover up which is why I told the truth but I think it's upto you. Gynaelogiacal Treatment is the way to go, no-one really wants to know the real reason and if they do you brush them off with 'I'd rather not discuss it' as you are not at liberty to disclose it.

Good Luck!! let us know what you come up with


----------

